# First failed cycle and now told maybe ineligible for further cycle on NHS?



## AngelJo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, first post here so please bear with me. Just found out that our first cycle (ICSI) ended in a BFN, so feeling upset and possibly over sensitive but one of the Nurses has told us that we might not get another cycle as I only had four eggs. Three fertilised and only one transferred but in the notes on our records its says it was a grade A top quality embryo and after being told time and time again by the nurses 'you only need one good embryo for it to work' I am confused as to why she gave this info. Apparently the eligibility criteria is a minimum of 4 eggs which we had so find her a bit contradictory. Then she started talking about saying they might only do another cycle with a donor egg which I found really insensitive and upsetting, not least because it was only the day after I got a negative test and because AF hadn't arrived she told me to come in for blood test as it maybe that the implantation happened later than thought so was still half-thinking it could have worked?!  Any advise please as driving myself crazy for the next few weeks before we can get to spk to the Consultant to know for sure what the situation is. Thanks x


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi

Not sure how the whole funding thing works as we have had to pay for all of our cycles but would have thought that if you do fall into an area where two free goes are offered I dont see why you be denied your second go.  I am a great believer that the first cycle is almost a tester to see how you respond I know that is a slighty crass way of explaining things but who knows how your body will react to the drugs etc now they know so it could be that they may put you on a different protocol.  It is true when they say it only takes one in my opinion the amount of eggs really is not that important its the quality of the eggs hand in there I know its hard as you want answers but better to see the consultant and get their opinion.

Good luck x


----------



## AngelJo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I agree that often the 2nd cycle has a better chance as they can tweak the treatment/dosage, etc however the Nurse tells me we already had everything that we could basically, i.e were already on the short protocol, and on 4 powders which she says was the max dosage so they can't do anything to improve it. I'm just feeling annoyed at her cos I think it was really irresponsible and untactful for her to talk like that literally the day after our first failed cycle. I don't think it was her place to tell us that even if that is the case, surely that is the Consultant's decision to make. x


----------



## Chloe l (Apr 19, 2012)

Dearest Angeljo, 

I am so sorry to hear your cycle wasn't successful this time and I am truly outraged to hear the way the nurse explained everything to you it sounds very unprofessional and insensitive of her please try to forget about it and wait to speak with your consultant who I hope will be clearer & more tactful. 

The whole funding thing is a bit of a nightmare & seems timber a postcode lottery with some PCT giving no funding , some fund 1 cycle & i hear some fund up to 3 times. My pct only fund the one go & we just got our BFN so will be self funding our next go. 

It sounds like your pct fund another go which is fantastic so try not to worry about what the nurse said. There is certainly no reason why you would need to go down the DE route. 

Big hug you must be still hurting all I can say is the pain will fade 

Chloe x


----------



## AngelJo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Chloe,
Thanks for your kind words. Your 'diary' dates sound very similar to mine so we were probably going through similar things. The BFN is a real heartbreaker, as much as I tried to be a realist and philosophical about things, but still stay positive, I didn't realise how much it would hurt when it didn't work.  I felt as though we had everything going in our favour. I didn't quite realise just how much I wanted to be pregnant until I thought I really could be.

Yes, apparently we can get 3 cycles on our NHS however only if you meet the eligibility criteria so I guess we are lucky in that sense but just hope our Consultant sees that we are worth giving another shot! 

I see you are scheduled for next cycle Sept, is that timescale your decision?  Just that we have been told that IF we get another cycle that they make you take a 6 month break to allow your ovaries to return to normal?
xxx


----------

